# Chessies in Protection



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

This breed was used by watermen for years on the Chesapeake Bay. They served as guard dogs for the boats that had birds during the market hunting years and shellfish haulers.

Wondering with a breed this tough, atleast the old ones, how many are being used for the K-9 sports, LE, or PPD work?


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Hi Howard,
Quite a while back , I remember you mentioning that you had owned one or two chessies but never to own one again . However , you didn't write about why you didn't want to own a chessie as you had owned Bouviers and GSDs . 

Would you care to explain why do you not want to own a chessie again in your past posts ?
Regards,
Lalit






Howard Gaines III said:


> This breed was used by watermen for years on the Chesapeake Bay. They served as guard dogs for the boats that had birds during the market hunting years and shellfish haulers.
> 
> Wondering with a breed this tough, atleast the old ones, how many are being used for the K-9 sports, LE, or PPD work?


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know about any doing that type of work. However, my grandfather, who has hunted and titled many dogs - including chessies - mentioned that they were the type of dog you trained with a 2 x 4. He said this tongue in cheek of course.

On the other hand, there was a guy in this area who got a chessie because he wanted something that would guard his house when not hunting. One day, while he was at work, his home was robbed and the robber left a note saying how nice the dog was and that he would have taken him too, but that since he travels a lot for "work" he decided against it.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I have trained a few for PP. They were fun.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

catherine hardigan said:


> On the other hand, there was a guy in this area who got a chessie because he wanted something that would guard his house when not hunting. One day, while he was at work, his home was robbed and the robber left a note saying how nice the dog was and that he would have taken him too, but that since he travels a lot for "work" he decided against it.


 
Now thats funny


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was a kid the Chessie was know as the Doberman of the sporting dogs. 
A good one would be able to hold it's own with most any breed when it comes to protection work. I don't know if there are any good ones left though.


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Hello Bob,
Good to know that you have known chessies being good , Always wanted to own one , but didn't know who breeds the kind of chessies ( strong character ) which can also be used for protection work .

Regards,
Lalit





Bob Scott said:


> When I was a kid the Chessie was know as the Doberman of the sporting dogs.
> A good one would be able to hold it's own with most any breed when it comes to protection work. I don't know if there are any good ones left though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I "believe" this Chessie goes back to the 1980s. 
Owned by Janet Birk. 'Jason', Sch III, FH, IPO III, UDT, WDX.
Info from the book SCHUTZHUND Theory and Training Methods by Susan Barwig and Stewart Hillard.

From THE KOEHLER METHOD of GUARD DOG TRAINING
"A large percentage of Chesapeake Bay Retrievers have the protectiveness and determination to be man-stoppers as well as the physical ability to do a good job".


Again, finding one with the correct breeding today is where the problems arise as it does with most breeds .


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

The two pups I owned were far less than a quality bred animals. After the last set of puppy shots, I saw too many issues with the temperamant and they weren't as good as my Lab. Short of it, you either have a great one or a p*ss poor one...

Knowing the history of this breed, it shocks me that they aren't the top choice of guard and PP dogs. The early models...during Bob's day, were butt kicking machines in all venues, but hard headed to train. 

I think using the old skool of training could be one reason many went to the Lab.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I "believe" this Chessie goes back to the 1980s.
> Owned by Janet Birk. 'Jason', Sch III, FH, IPO III, UDT, WDX.
> Info from the book SCHUTZHUND Theory and Training Methods by Susan Barwig and Stewart Hillard.
> 
> ...


 Bob, I can do NOTHING but agree with you on this point...\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> The two pups I owned were far less than a quality bred animals. After the last set of puppy shots, I saw too many issues with the temperamant and they weren't as good as my Lab. Short of it, you either have a great one or a p*ss poor one...
> 
> Knowing the history of this breed, it shocks me that they aren't the top choice of guard and PP dogs. The early models...during Bob's day, were butt kicking machines in all venues, but hard headed to train.
> 
> I think using the old skool of training could be one reason many went to the Lab.



The Koehler books were definately "in my day". I still have a couple of different ones from the 60s when I bought them new. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ha! I'm reading Koehler now. He mentions several breeds previously known to be good protection dogs. I'm also enjoying how many of his techniques have evolved into todays theories and practices. It's a great history lesson. When done, I'll be looking for something a alittle less dated but still relevant to today's methodolmethodologies.

I guess now taking recommendations.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The Koehler books were definately "in my day". I still have a couple of different ones from the 60s when I bought them new. :lol: :wink:


 And look, they now have color photos. I've got one, Bill Walters makes for the best reading in my book!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!!COLOR PHOTOS!!!!
:-K ...........DAMN! I wonder if I can get my money back? :-k
NAW! That book store was in a shopping mall that has been apartment buildings for 35-40 yrs now. :sad:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> !!!!COLOR PHOTOS!!!!
> :-K ...........DAMN! I wonder if I can get my money back? :-k
> NAW! That book store was in a shopping mall that has been apartment buildings for 35-40 yrs now. :sad:


----------

